# Good Bacteria Question



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello
I run 2 FX5's on my 170 gal freshwater cichlid tank. One of them messed up and I was forced to clean it completely. The second one has been running in the tank since Dec 24 both tank and filter are well established. Now my question.

How long must I run the fresh filter to incorporate enough good bacteria to fully clean the established filter completely


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

It depends on what you use for filter media. If you have ceramic rings or similar media in all three baskets you can take the top basket from your untouched FX5 and move it to the bottom of your cleaned FX5. This will help speed up the seeding of your filter and then a month later you should be able to clean your other filter.
--
Paul


----------



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Great advise thank you


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

Sheff said:


> Hello
> I run 2 FX5's on my 170 gal freshwater cichlid tank. One of them messed up and I was forced to clean it completely. The second one has been running in the tank since Dec 24 both tank and filter are well established. Now my question.
> 
> How long must I run the fresh filter to incorporate enough good bacteria to fully clean the established filter completely


What was it that messed up on the FX 5 ? I have been running two FX 6 the last 3 weeks and no issues so far.


----------



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Micro bubbles with no air leaks. It drove me crazy. With a shift in media amounts I resolved the issue however killed off all of the bacteria over a couple of days so I used the excuse to fully clean it all. I have no real complaints I run the 2 FX5s. I used to use various Eheims however I prefer the water flow from the FX5. I modified the output to spray bars and it works great. I have a eurobrace top so it took a little bit of fussing


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

Sheff said:


> Micro bubbles with no air leaks. It drove me crazy. With a shift in media amounts I resolved the issue however killed off all of the bacteria over a couple of days so I used the excuse to fully clean it all. I have no real complaints I run the 2 FX5s. I used to use various Eheims however I prefer the water flow from the FX5. I modified the output to spray bars and it works great. I have a eurobrace top so it took a little bit of fussing


Thank you for the incredible Idea. I've been pondering different ways to slow the current in my tank. Going to be picking up some discus for my aquarium and that Spray bar looks perfect.


----------



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Unfortunately the pvc needs to be purchased from Big Al's nobody else has the obscure sizes to fit the fluval components. It cost me about $50 for both. Not bad enough to not do!!. The results are awesome. Best of luck


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

Sheff said:


> Unfortunately the pvc needs to be purchased from Big Al's nobody else has the obscure sizes to fit the fluval components. It cost me about $50 for both. Not bad enough to not do!!. The results are awesome. Best of luck


That's good to know , I will have to go and check em out today.


----------

